# Braccino corto



## jevimetar

Credo aver sentito questa esspresione: "bracino corto", è giusto? vuol dire "avaro"?


----------



## stanfal

jevimetar said:


> Credo aver sentito questa esspresione: "braccino corto", è giusto? vuol dire "avaro"?



Yes !
S.


----------



## gabrigabri

Qualcuno mi sa spiegare l'etimologia?? Io l'ho sentito per la prima volta da AldoGiovanni&Giacomo! O magari si usava già prima (a Milano)?


----------



## Carthusian cat

gabrigabri said:


> Qualcuno mi sa spiegare l'etimologia?? Io l'ho sentito per la prima volta da AldoGiovanni&Giacomo! O magari si usava già prima (a Milano)?


 
Da noi si dice spesso. Penso sia un'espressione figurata. Immagina una persona che tende a tenere le braccia attaccate al corpo perchè fa fatica ad 'allungarle' per sganciare soldi..


----------



## stanfal

Carthusian cat said:


> Da noi si dice spesso. Penso sia un'espressione figurata. Immagina una persona che tende a tenere le braccia attaccate al corpo perchè fa fatica ad 'allungarle' per sganciare soldi..



...e per prendere il portafoglio!
S.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ce n'è un'altra piuttosto divertente:
*"avere le tasche a chiocciola"*
...così profonde e tortuose che l'avaro in questione fa troppa fatica a raggiungerne il fondo (dove sono i soldi) :-D

Io l'ho sentita spesso nel Lazio, non so se si usa in altre parti d'Italia.

ciao 

dani


----------



## Dedo Latouche

Ce n'è un'altra in catalano che tradotta significa "hai gli scorpioni in tasca?"

Perché per paura di mettere le mani in tasca non paghi mai...


----------



## susannablu

Dedo Latouche said:


> Ce n'è un'altra in catalano che tradotta significa "hai gli scorpioni in tasca?"
> 
> Perché per paura di mettere le mani in tasca non paghi mai...



Da noi si dice "avere le vipere in tasca", come in "che hai, le vipere in tasca?" per dire "hai paura di spendere?"


----------



## infinite sadness

Immagino che tutte queste espressioni abbiano avuto origine in Liguria.


----------



## chipulukusu

stella_maris_74 said:


> *"avere le tasche a chiocciola"*



Questa è la mia preferita! Non credo si usi a Verona, però... non ricordo dove l'ho sentita la prima volta.
Se posso permettermi di divagare, in nessuna parte d'Italia si usa dire "fare il pinguino" per dire essere tirchio, facendo riferimento al fatto che i pinguini hanno le braccia/ali corte rispetto al resto del corpo?
Credo che lo usino in Sudafrica (dove del resto ci sono tanti pinguini) e l'ho trovato divertente...
Di solito in Italia ho sentito "pinguino" solo in riferimento a una persona che veste il frac, soprattutto se in maniera sussieguosa, oppure, con tono dispregiativo, per riferirsi ad un Carabiniere, soprattutto se giovane e impacciato. Ma se dico pinguino per dire tirchio di solito nessuno fa fatica a capire il riferimento...


----------



## Sempervirens

Interessante, chipulukusu. Secondo le tue affermazioni in nessuna parte d'Italia si suol dire "fare il pinguino" ma nonostante ciò nessuno fa fatica a capire la battuta quando la usi(?). Mi sembra anche di aver capito, parallelamente, che tu non la usi spesso, e che tu invece preferisca quella che hai riportato in alto, quella che tira in causa la chiocciola.

A questo punto, scusami, giusto per affinare il mio italiano che sta andando alla deriva, quando dici " _ nessuno fa fatica a capire il riferimento"   _intendi dire  " -ogni qualvolta che uso tale espressione, nessuno fa fatica a capire il riferimento", oppure  " se dovessi usare tale espressione nessuno faticherebbe a capire il riferimento"?

A parte tutto, leggendo il tutto mi vien da rispondermi - Il mio nome è Nessuno-  

P.S Da noi si dice " Hai in tasca una tagliola?"

Saluti

S.V


----------



## chipulukusu

Sempervirens said:


> quando dici " _ nessuno fa fatica a capire il riferimento"   _intendi dire  " -ogni qualvolta che uso tale espressione, nessuno fa fatica a capire il riferimento", oppure  " se dovessi usare tale espressione nessuno faticherebbe a capire il riferimento"?



Hai ragione Sempervirens, chiedo scusa per la logica traballante del mio precedente intervento. Volevo dire, in effetti, che se utilizzo questa espressione, e al tempo spesso mimo le "braccine corte" del pinguino, le persone in genere colgono l'associazione tra _pinguino_ e _essere con le braccine corte.

_Comunque ho fatto un rapido sondaggio anche sul forum di solo inglese, e l'espressione "_è un_ _pinguino"_ non sembra assolutamente comune neanche nel mondo anglofono, per definire una persona tirchia. Potrebbe anche trattarsi di un modo di dire africano portato di peso nell'inglese.


----------



## Sempervirens

Grazie! Ora ti sei spiegato magnificamente e i miei dubbi si sono dissolti come la nebbia al vento. 

S.V


----------



## Davide'80

Nel mondo dei luoghi comuni, chi ha il braccino corto sono in particolare i brianzoli (la Brianza è la zona a nord-est di Milano, fino a pochi anni fa in parte compresa nella Provincia di Milano).


----------



## giginho

Davide'80 said:


> Nel mondo dei luoghi comuni, chi ha il braccino corto sono in particolare i brianzoli (la Brianza è la zona a nord-est di Milano, fino a pochi anni fa in parte compresa nella Provincia di Milano).



E questa certezza granitica da dove ti giunge? Da me è diverso!!! (il mondo dei luoghi comuni è strano, no?  )

Dalle mie parti chi ha problemi con la lunghezza delle braccia sono i Genovesi, mai sentito nulla sui Brianzoli che anzi, essendo assimilati ai milanesi, vengono additati (nel mondo dei luoghi comuni torinesi) come gente che spende e spande per farsi vedere.


----------



## Davide'80

Il luogo comune sui genovesi è ben radicato anche a Milano, ma io come credo molti altri di qua non so dirti in che misura ci sia un fondo di verità. Mentre, essendoci frequenti scambi tra milanesi e brianzoli, l'idea comune sulla lunghezza delle braccia dei brianzoli è piuttosto unanime, e pochissimi sono i dubbi sui titolari di azienda  Impressioni personali derivanti da anni di lavoro e molti amici a cavallo tra Milano e la Brianza.


----------



## foolpanda

Anche in Toscana a volte si usa dare del genovese per dire che uno è tirchio, sennó che hai il granchio in tasca o hai la papalina in testa.
Senza offesa eh, son detti popolari


----------



## Bella63

Ciao
concordo con Giginho, quello che so dei Brianzoli è che sono dei gran lavoratori e, all'occorrenza, dei gran spendaccioni (visto che spesso volentieri i soldi li hanno ). Avendo vissuto qualche anno nella bassa Brianza mi è capitato di frequente di apprezzare dei vecchi detti, ad esempio: A fà un pret ga voeur un sacch da danee, ma quand al prét l'è faa, al  sacch l'è bell e guadagnaa. (per fare un prete ci vogliono un sacco di  soldi, ma quando il prete è fatto, il sacco di soldi è già belle che  guadagnato.
Che sappia io, il braccino corto per antonomasia è il Genovese, come per noi lo Scozzese. Qualcuno sa perché?


----------



## foolpanda

A me dissero che era perché a Genova c'era una gran comunità ebrea.. 
Come il detto della "papalina in capo" è per lo stesso motivo


----------



## Davide'80

Per vederci più chiaro ho chiesto spiegazioni ad un anziano collega genovese trapiantato in Brianza quarant'anni fa: dice che la mentalità comune della sua città d'origine è che i soldi vadano risparmiati con attenzione e riservati per spese importanti (la casa, la dote della figlia...), ma quando si spendono non si fa economia. È molto importante non avere debiti, fatta eccezione per il mutuo. Con queste premesse, trasferendosi in Brianza ha trovato una mentalità a lui famigliare.


----------

